
MailCare.io – Open source disposable email address service - dvfjsdhgfv
https://github.com/mailcare/mailcare
======
dvfjsdhgfv
Someone submitted it recently but it was flagged quickly. Undeservedly in my
opinion as the service seems very useful - it's just like your own personal
copy of Mailinator, therefore practically impossible to blacklist.

~~~
eXorus84
Thanks, I don't know very well how HN works so I posted it to inform the
community. I know there are a lot of similar services but the first goal 6-7
years ago was to learn how to build this in PHP and it was a success. eXorus -
MailCare.io Founder

